# More of Wingshooters' fine work!



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Roger had a "fire sale" recently and just by chance I believe I was one of the first to view the page and snap up a really really good deal! Roger sold these because they were not to his standards... ( which is crazy! This thing is beautiful!) So happy again with my purchase from Roger I am seriously already thinking of more! The frame is Maple and Cocobolo .... simply outstanding craftsmanship again! This has had around 500 9.5MM steel through already I can't put it down!







P.S Roger if you ever get a sale like this going again hit me with a P.M first! WINK WINK!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Dude, Sweet! That's pretty flippin' gorgeous.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Sweet!! I've been looking at wingshooter's work, I hope to order one soon.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Man.. that it gorgeous!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

AHA!!! So you're the one that got the wolf!!! Beautiful shooter...I'm very jealous.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Good score, fast draw, BCluxor. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

WOW!

Hard to imagine that not being up to standards. If I ever made one that nice I'd probably retire from making slingshots :drinkup:


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I can't get a photo to do this justice M.J its unbelivable how Roger bends the wood in the frame .... sutch quality workmanship.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I have a few of his shooters and there all top notch. Great slingshots.????


----------



## DJP (Mar 29, 2013)

I agree Cjw. Roger's work is just amazing. I have a recurve in hickory that Roger made for me and it's a work of art. Oh .... and it doesn't shoot badly either!


----------

